# Mod Stolen



## Cor (1/8/19)

Hello all well i did not want to go public but maybe someone can assist me.

On the 24 of July 2019 a noisy v2 was shipped to me from a fresh stop via Aramex drop box.

On the 26th i still had no update on the parcel exept that it was in JHB depo.

On Monday 29 July i phoned aramex and after spending more than 100min on the phone trying to find my parcel it was founded at the risk centre at or thambo.

On the 30th Aramex contacted me saying the driver collected a empty parcel and Aramex sent a driver to the store to find out what happend. He was told the following.

"Hi Sir please note that the store advised that shipper dropped shipment inside the Aramex drop box and then he asked them to open box for him as he needs to remove something inside the plastic, now they not sure if forgot to place parcel inside the plastic again because our driver checked inside the box and there was nothing that shows that contents might have fallen out"


These are the words from the person who contacted me on Aramex's behalf

"Good day Sir, it's #### fro. Aramex we just spoke on the phone regarding your shipment ############ with images of how shipment was recieved at our offices." See pics







So now ive been waiting for cctv footage that the freshstop would have sent to the Aramex representitive but since this morning while ive been asking for the cctv video have been ignored by aramex and ime really not in a happy place.

Can anyone assist if further steps?

As its a he says she says situation atm untill the cctv video pops up.



Any help would really help 

Regards 

Cor


Ps this is the mod and serial.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (1/8/19)

Have you been in contact with the fresh stop to see if they can perhaps assist instead of relying on Aramex?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor (1/8/19)

StompieZA said:


> Have you been in contact with the fresh stop to see if they can perhaps assist instead of relying on Aramex?


Will they allow me to recieve it thats the issue?


----------



## StompieZA (1/8/19)

Cor said:


> Will they allow me to recieve it thats the issue?



no way of knowing unless you contact them, Even if it means having to open a case at the police station. But maybe they are willing to assist?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cor (1/8/19)

If i have solid prove of the guilty party thenbi can take the needed steps as for now ime not pointing fingers ime just looking for help to go foward

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (1/8/19)

I honestly don't think someone will drop a parcel and then change his mind and asked them to open the dropbox... If the seller really wanted to cheat he would have not shipped the Item, dropped an empty parcel etc. 
But on the other hand, why will Aramex make up such a story? they could have simply said its lost and you dint have insurance so nothing can be done about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Cor (1/8/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I honestly don't think someone will drop a parcel and then change his mind and asked them to open the dropbox... If the seller really wanted to cheat he would have not shipped the Item, dropped an empty parcel etc.
> But on the other hand, why will Aramex make up such a story? they could have simply said its lost and you dint have insurance so nothing can be done about it.


I fully agree but this whole thing about how it happend sounds wierd and does not make sence at all so its really super wierd.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

